# Washed by the dealer????



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

After a visit to your dealer for habitation servicing, warranty repairs or what ever, does the van come back cleaner than it went in? 

In perspective, I have only met one car garage who washes cars after giving them a service etc.

Russell


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

doesn't get cleaned at the motorhome dealers.

The renault dealer cleaned it, but unfortunately only the sides not the roof


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roof*

Hi

Yes - the dreaded roof. A full day job if done properly. I think I will delegate mine to Zulurita after seeing her pics of how it should be done!

Russell


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Motorhome dealers generally don't, car dealers generally do, in my experience, though in our tugging days, the caravan dealer used to give it a rinse down when they'd finished servicing it.
SWMBO has just had her car in for it's 1st annual service and picked it up washed on the outside and cleaned on the inside! Oh, and the total cost was less than £50!!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Rapide561 said

I think I will delegate mine to Zulurita after seeing her pics of how it should be done! 


Have you got a link?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cleaning*



urbanracer said:


> Rapide561 said
> 
> I think I will delegate mine to Zulurita after seeing her pics of how it should be done!
> 
> Have you got a link?


Hi

Somewhere on MHF is a pic of Rita cleaning the roof. I shall have a nosey around.

Russell


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Roof*



Rapide561 said:


> Yes - the dreaded roof. A full day job if done properly.
> 
> Russell


So that's what the ladder on the back is for?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not in UK, but when we were in France, I happened to notice them Nr Biaritz cleaning them as they came out from servicing.... I was admittedly impressed, and their prices were a lot better too.... and they were also cleaning the roof...so maybe they could learn a bit more of it over here.

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Roof*



Freetochat said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - the dreaded roof. A full day job if done properly.
> ...


Good heavens no! The ladder is to be used only when the motorhome is parked at a sporting venue etc and you can sit on the roof to watch.

Russell


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Do they wash them?
Well ours is going into brownhills at cannock next monday for some work to be done and I asked if they could valet it for us while it was in. There reply was sorry we use an outside contractor and he is only contracted to do our own vehicles. And I was even prepared to pay!

Steve


----------

